# Farewell message to a friend (translation help)



## TheProseMix

Salut!

My colleague, friend and, frankly, romantic interest will be leaving for a new job soon, potentially in a different country. When the time comes, I want to write something special for her -- short and sweet -- in her native language.

You know how much I'll miss you, so until we see each other again, I wish you the greatest of luck and happiness.​
My attempt is:

Stie cât o să-mi fie dor de tine, aşa până vedem unul pe altul iar, te doresc noroc și fericire cea mai mare.​
I want it to come across positively, rather than being melancholic. If there are any idiomatic phrases which would be more appropriate than a direct translation from English -- or some romantic idiom that could be added -- that would be most helpful.

Thank you / Mulțumesc


----------



## farscape

I'm trying to reuse as much as possible from your version, which is not bad 

"Știi cât de mult o să-mi fie dor de tine, aşa că până ne vedem iar, îți doresc (noroc) succes și multă fericire."

Of course one could come up with a more elaborate version straying far from your original text - but then it wouldn't be you anymore, right?

Later,
f


----------



## irinet

_A newer version of your romantic thoughts that a woman would like to hear, and I suppose she would appreciate more:_

'Deşi îmi vei lipsi foarte mult (though I miss you) şi aş prefera să rămâi (and I'd prefer you stay than leave), totuşi îți doresc din toată inima, mult noroc şi fericire!' (I wish you all the best)


----------



## TheProseMix

Thank you, both 

I've merged them together. Does this sound good:

Deşi îmi vei lipsi foarte mult şi aş prefera să rămâi, aşa că până ne vedem iar, totuşi îți doresc din toată inima, mult noroc şi fericire!​Mulțumesc


----------



## irinet

Sounds perfect .


----------



## farscape

Please, please, drop the _totuși_, it has no reason to be there! It just implies _despite all that, against my better judgement_ or something like that...

Later,


----------



## irinet

You just want him to sound too Romanian...


----------



## naicul

Still, drop both "aşa că" and "totuşi".


----------



## TheProseMix

So we're going with:

Deşi îmi vei lipsi foarte mult şi aş prefera să rămâi, până ne vedem iar, îți doresc din toată inima, mult noroc şi fericire!​
I'm interested to know what I'm dropping. @farscape implied that "totuşi" means something like "however", but in a somewhat negative light. What about "aşa că"? Apparently it means something like "hence". Are these removed for the sake of brevity and to make it sound less formal?

Thanks again for everyone's help


----------



## farscape

You're dropping stuff which is not in your original text and will change the meaning in a rather ambiguous way.

irinet took a poetic license in her version straying away from the original text and its meaning. You absolutely don't need the _așa că_ and most important _totuși_.


----------



## naicul

TheProseMix said:


> So we're going with:
> 
> Deşi îmi vei lipsi foarte mult şi aş prefera să rămâi, până ne vedem iar, îți doresc din toată inima mult noroc şi fericire!​


That is good.
You were adding extra words that had no place there. You got the meaning of those words right in your previous post, but they are not used in the right place. Here is what you said

_Although I'll miss you a lot and I'd prefer you'd stay, [hence] until I'll see you again, [anyway] I wish you from the bottom of my heart good luck and happiness! _

I guess she'll get the meaning, but it's not really correct. Drop the suggested words and it's all fine. Hurry, the girl will leave before your find the perfect wording


----------

